# Peppy Little Disco Offspring



## mperry2011 (Apr 17, 2015)

I am currently looking for a horse whose registered name is Colonels Roan Badger, number 4844008. I have used the AQHA and found his last owner but I cannot find any other info on him, and believe he was sold again but new owner did not register (I assume). Only trying to find because he is the only living full brother of my barrel horse and I wanted to see how similar they are. His dam is Millie Misty and sire Peppy Little Disco and his last known owner was Jeff Muncie of Walhonding, OH. If anyone has an info regarding him please let me know. Thanks!


----------

